# Nail cutting?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well Duncan's nails have gotten really long and he's only 3 months old.
I really want to try to cut them but I am such a chicken and am so afraid I'll cut too short and make him bleed,so I called the groomer around the corner(how's that for convenient) and she said she'll do it for 10.00.Being that Duncan can't be left for a grooming session since he doesn't have all his shots done.What a sweet girl!!
I was just wondering how often do you get your doggie's nails cut???
Thanks
Dot


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dot,
You should stay there and watch her so you can eventually get comfortable enough to do it yourself. I try to do my girls every week I carry a nail clipper in my training bag actually and I have one at home. They are in a weekly agility class so it is important that I keep their nails and hair on their feet shorter so they dont cause a foot injury. Make sure to get some of the powder in case you cut a nail. I had my first accident actually happen a few months ago (the maltese is turning 5!) She jumped off the grooming table at the training club as I was doing it. I forgot my powder and someone put it on her and she was fine in 2 mins. 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I try to do them as much as needed. I do them a little at a time, maybe one paw in the morning, another paw at night. If they really object, there is a groomer 3 blocks from my house and they do it at no charge (but I ususally tip them something).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The first time I wanted to cut Ricky's nails, I was so worried! His nails are black too, so I couldn't see the quick. After a week and me only managing to cut 4 or 5 of them, even with hubby's help, I said 'forget it'! I found out a groomer nearby does them for $5 so he and Sammy have been going there every 3 weeks or so to get their nails trimmed. I felt so relieved! 

Yeah, I know....... I'm a wuss ! lol


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Our lab hated to have her nails trimmed (she would growl at us) and I was afraid to do it, so when we got Dusty I was very nervous about it. Her breeder showed me how, and fortunately her nails are all light colored, so it's not too difficult. Dusty is reasonably cooperative and we do it every couple of weeks in 5 minutes or less.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

"5 minutes or less"!! I cant get Tripp to sit still long enough for me to do 1. I too said forget it & now i take them both to a groomers to get done. But the closest place to me is almost 30 miles,  I guess thats the price you pay for living in the country.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is a nail clipper on the market that I think was posted somewhere. It is called Quickfinder. You put it on the nail and it will let you know where it is safe to cut the nail.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, i actually have those but i cant get Tripp to sit still long enough. PLus there are several people on this site that dont like the way they cut & didnt feel they worked well. PLus when the blade gets dull, you have to replace the whole thing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good to know. 
I just use a regular clipper, but thought I'd pass it along. Thanks for the info.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> There is a nail clipper on the market that I think was posted somewhere. It is called Quickfinder. You put it on the nail and it will let you know where it is safe to cut the nail.


I bought one of those. Just my opinion--don't bother. The blade is pretty cheap and it really didn't work for me like I was hoping. The lights seemed to go from red (don't cut) to right off the nail before it said it was safe to cut. Well-duh! I knew it was safe once I was off the nail completely!  I do better with my oldies but goodies. I can't "sense" the quick, but I am careful and take it slow and it seems to work out ok. Some day I'll try again with my dremel. I tried it once, but it felt so awkward.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I feel very lucky with Radar. He's got really white nails and you can really see the vein right through, all pink inside. It should be a simple task to do his nails. How do you find the dew claw and what does it look like? If it's soft how do you clip it? We have a Vet Appt. this Monday and I want to ask the vet this question. Also his Office does grooming and boarding so I'll ask him a few questions about a few things. I thought about giving Radar a cut myself since I do my own hair with the clippers. I can't see how difficult it would be. I think getting around the claws would be a problem with the scissors and perhaps the face area would be hard as well. It's the little areas which would prove the most difficult anyway I figured.

Derek


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Dew claws should of been removed at a puppy age way before you pick them up and it is located right where the ankle would be you can feel it I can not see Yoda because of his coat and his has been removed


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I try to cut all my dogs nails every week. Sometimes I will let it go for two weeks, but I'd rather do it weekly.

As for the QuickFinder, I'm another vote for "don't bother". The blades are cheesy and the lighting mechanism is difficult to learn to use - and cut nails very often. Of four people I know that bought it, one sent it back and the other three have complained about it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to be afraid of this also.I had bassetts before and once cut too short...I was NEVER the same since!I felt so bad!Then after 12+ years,I decided I could do it!I watched the vet clip Vinnie's---bought his clipper,and I am comfortable doing it now!In fact I just bathed:bathbaby: Vinnie and clipped his nails!Quincy's grow faster,and he has 1 black one.I cut Quincy's every week or two.You really should keep trying,as it can save you alot of money and build up your confidence.:drum:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper acts as though we are ready to pull each of his nails out one by one. :evil: The poor guy is petrified of it-- the groomer can't even do his front paws- the only one who can do it is the vet- they clip and grind for a whopping $30. As far as I know no one has cut the quick on him--- but all you have to do is grab his paw and if there is the clipper in the other hand - he squirms and whines and his whole little body tenses. I often wonder if cutting nails could give a dog a heart attack. 

Cash will let us do it-- but it takes both me and my husband.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use the Greenies one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Greenies-Smart-...ryZ46304QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

No, I'm not affiliated with the seller, and you can get them cheaper than that on ebay, but this auction has a picture.

What I do is cut her nails RIGHT AFTER she gets out of the bath and is still in the towel before I blow dry her. She doesn't fight me then, any other time, FORGET IT....she would squirm like I was trying to kill her or something. lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, I've heard a few people recommend the Greenies brand of clippers. I'm glad to see another endorsement for them. I found a fabulous no name brand from a grooming supply, but I would like to get one more set. I keep one in the dog room, one in the motorhome and I'd like a third for my travel grooming bag. It just makes it easier to stay organized.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

remove the dew claw!?

actually remove it!? eeww!!








I'm sorry, but why?!

It's an absolute not done on Havanese here!









PS: luckily, in general docking ears and tails of dogs is no longer legal in the Netherlands


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They work GREAT, and we are...I should say WERE inexperienced "dog" people.

The grinder also smooths out any rough patches and it was easy to set at the right depth.

love em! They have paid for themselves already. I only paid about $15 on ebay, that's less that two times at the groomers.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suuske, I'm not fond of the dew claw removal either.

Kara, that's the one I'll go find then. I appreciate your review of it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ayla still has her dew claws and Rufus will too! Ayla's are cool and they sorta flap around when she walks. I like to fiddle with them when I'm petting her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think generally most dog breeds do remove the dew claws.Thank goodness!It is common practice at least around here.Quincy had co-breeders.....one who routinely removed dew claws,one who didn't.He came with dew claws,and got one stuck in an outdoor lawn chair.He was yelping and hanging from his dew claw!When he was neutered,I had the vet remove the dew claws at the same time!Too bad it wasn't done as a tiny pup......but at least I do not have to worry about him getting it stuck in a blanket,in a chair,etc.and hurting himself.


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

*nail clipping*

I don't know if this has been tried by any of you but I figured this out. I took a net bag.(like little potatoes or small onions come in) I put Ben's foot in and out comes the nails. Now I don't cut the hair and I can see the nail clearly.

This is the first dog I have had trouble cutting the nails. IM glad IM not alone. HE does not like to sit still and this little trick has been great. I could even use the grinder.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey if it works that is all that matters. Good Idea too no cutting the hair very good.Yoda is fine with the grinder and nail cutting but I might even ty that one just for the hair idea great tip thanks


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Eileen, 
Thanks for that idea. I think I'll try it with Dusty. She's good about having her nails trimmed, but my biggest frustration is the hair that gets in the way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I always trim the nails after a bath when the hair is wet.....that way it stays out of the way.

Clever idea Eileen........


----------

